#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  ? Санскрит online ?

## Andromeda

Подскажите пжл сайт где Санскрит online можно учить.

----------


## Ассаджи

http://www.devii.narod.ru/sanskrit/index.html

----------


## Andromeda

Спасибо, будет очень удобно иметь дело с санскритом на русском языке.

----------


## Ассаджи

Ссылки на русском:

http://samskrtam.narod.ru/
http://frank.deutschesprache.ru/sanskrit.html
http://www.multikulti.ru/Sanscrit/
http://sanskrit.sss.vn.ua/
http://www.india.ru/sanskrit-study/
http://auriform.narod.ru/

Ссылки на английском:

http://www.samskrtam.org/
http://www.alkhemy.com/sanskrit/lear...ner/index.html
http://www.lonweb.org/links/link-sanscrit.htm

Словари:

http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/tamil/
http://members.chello.nl/l.bontes/sans_n.htm
http://aa2411s.aa.tufs.ac.jp/~tjun/sktdic/

----------


## Stalker

Хотел поделиться информацией о возможности изучать санскрит в Индии:


«_САМВАДШАЛА_» - школа, где изучают разговорный санскрит,
 была основана  Чамму Кришна Шастри,
 известным ученым-санскритологом, в 1999году. 

Использование других языков помимо санскрита
на территории «Самвадшалы»  запрещено, хотя к иностранцам
в этом вопросе относятся весьма снисходительно.
Обучение предполагает круглосуточное проживание на территории школы.
Все эти строгие правила способствуют максимальному погружению
в атмосферу санскрита.


Ежедневное расписание  ”Самвадшалы” :

5-00  Подъём (утханам)
5-30  Пение гимнов на санскрите (экатмастотрам)
6-15  -  7-00  Йога-асаны (шариракам)
7-00  -  8-00  Омовение (снан)
8-00  Завтрак (альпа-араха)
8-45  -  9-45  1-й урок  (пратхамаха-каланчаха)
10-00  -  11-00  2-й  урок  (двития-каланчаха)
11-15  -  12-15  3-й  урок  (трития-каланчаха)
12-30  -  14-15  Обед  (бходжанам)  и отдых

14-30  -  15-30  4-й урок  (чатуртха-каланчаха)
15-30  Совместное чаепитие
16-15  -  17-15  5-й урок  (панчамаха-каланчаха)
17-30  -  18-15  Лингвистические игры (бхаша-крида)
18-45  -  19-45  6-й урок  (шастхана-каланчаха)
20-00  Ужин (бходжанам)
21-00  -  21-30  Презентация мастерства  (пратибха-прадаршанам)
21-45  Отбой

Как видите, график довольно насыщен. Признаюсь, что я не следовал ему строго. Например, не ходил на пение гимнов и ложился спать сразу после ужина, чтобы лучше 
отдохнуть. Никто меня за это не упрекал, ведь все мы разные и учимся для себя
и добровольно.

Все уроки проводятся в игровой  интерактивной манере. Уж чего у Вас не получится на уроках,  так это заснуть.

Занятия в санскритской школе «Самвадшала» проходят по цикличной системе. Продолжительность одного цикла (чакра) составляет 14 дней.
Вы можете учиться столько времени, сколько Вам необходимо.
То есть, если Вам недостаточно одной чакры Вы можете остаться ещё
 на пару недель. Как правило после четырех чакр (это около 2-х месяцев)
даже самые посредственные студенты довольно сносно понимают
и разговаривают на санскрите.

Заезд новых студентов происходит 30(31) и 15-го числа каждого месяца.
Выглядит это примерно так:
31-05-05 – заезд новых студентов
с 01-06-05 по 14-06-05 – занятия (чакра)
15-06-05 – заезд новых студентов
с 16-06-05 по 29-06-05 – занятия (чакра)
30-06-05 – заезд новых студентов 
… и так практически круглый год, с мая по январь.
Февраль, март и апрель у «Самвадшалы» формально каникулы.
В этот период не принимаются студенты индийского происхождения,
зато иностранцам в это время особенно рады и им готовы предложить 
обучение в малочисленных группах по адаптированной программе.


Условия проживания и быта в «Самвадшале»:
 «Самвадшала» представляет собой классический индийский ашрам,
 что предполагает очень простые условия проживания и быта.
Мужчины проживают на цоколе, в одной или двух больших комнатах
на 10-15 человек. Кроватей там нет, и о своих постельных принадлежностях
нужно позаботиться самому. На 1-м этаже находиться душевая и туалеты для мужчин.
Женщины проживают на втором этаже с прилегающей душевой и туалетом.

Питание:
Питание в «Самвадшале» трехразовое и исключительно вегетарианское.

Особые условия:
На территории ашрама строго запрещено курение, употребление алкоголя,
фривольное общение с представителями противоположного пола.

Оплата за обучение:
Перед началом обучения с меня взяли менее десяти долларов,
и то (!) как я узнал позже это было платой за подписку на 
санскритский журнал. 
Преподаватели «Самвадшалы»  люди самоотверженные.
Они трудятся просто из идейных соображений. Их энтузиазм 
и бескорыстие очень впечатляют. Пожалуй, это одни из  лучших
людей с кем мне довелось общаться за три года жизни в Индии.
Лично от себя я бы посоветовал всем русским студентам не поскупиться
и после обучения попытаться от души отблагодарить преподавателей
сделав для них какие-нибудь особенные подарки. Вы увидите, как они будут 
тронуты…

Итак, адрес «Самвадшалы»  :

Samvadashala
(Near Sewa Dham),
Durga Mandir, Mandoli Chungi,
Nanda Nagari
Delhi-93,  INDIA

Директор школы – Sudhisht Kumar Mishra 

P.S. Если Вам потребуется помощь или дополнительная информация 
Вы можете смело позвонить мне +38 066 765 47 40
или написать india108@mail.ru   (Александр)
Удачи!

 :Cool:

----------


## Gasyoun

http://groups.google.com/group/Nagari/files?&sort=date
http://nagari.southindia.ru/

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

На английском:
http://acharya.iitm.ac.in/sanskrit/lessons.php

----------

Meha Barbura (22.09.2011)

----------

